# Any advise on BPD psyche testing?



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

Just curious if there are any common mistakes that people make during the course of the psyche portion that anyone knows about. I have ARCO books and stuff that prep you for what to expect and I feel like I'm more then ready and prepared to answer the obvious questions but I wonder if there are particulars that they look for that a lot of people screw up on, like things they try to trip you up with (shined shoes, making eye contact, firm handshake, "would you give your mother a ticket", etc... any of those kind of things I should watch for)...


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

FiXXXer024 said:


> Just curious if there are any common mistakes that people make during the course of the psyche portion that anyone knows about. I have ARCO books and stuff that prep you for what to expect and I feel like I'm more then ready and prepared to answer the obvious questions but I wonder if there are particulars that they look for that a lot of people screw up on, like things they try to trip you up with (shined shoes, making eye contact, firm handshake, "would you give your mother a ticket", etc... any of those kind of things I should watch for)...


I wouldn't worry about them trying to trip you up. They look for significant red flags and unless you are pretty disturbed, you should be all set. Be prepared for a long tedious day but otherwise, keep in mind that very few people get washed out from the psych eval.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

new guy said:


> ...keep in mind that very few people get washed out from the psych eval.


That's pretty different from what I heard! But I digress...

The written test looks for consistency. The interview isn't an inspection of your manners, it's just to see if you're fit for duty as a police officer... if you "fit the suit," Johnny Bravo!

Good luck!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

You will be O.K. unless your nuts. I only failed it six times.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> That's pretty different from what I heard! But I digress...
> 
> The written test looks for consistency. The interview isn't an inspection of your manners, it's just to see if you're fit for duty as a police officer... if you "fit the suit," Johnny Bravo!
> 
> Good luck!


Everyone that I know who has taken the psych exam for BPD and various other agencies have passed. ( some of them I wondered how ). The one that I took, ( not for BPD ), consisted of about 600+ questions and a follow up interview with a therapist one week later. Your right about the inconsistencies that they look for, but they were pretty easy to spot. So were the red flag questions. LOL.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, I know a few people that were considered by the BPD psych to be koo-koo while a second opinion showed them to be completely sane. It's interesting how that works, isn't it?  

The red flag questions aren't too obvious, LOL... 

"I think that everyone is out to get me. True False." 

"I hate everyone I work with. True False."

"Sometimes I wish I were dead. True False."


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> The red flag questions aren't too obvious, LOL...
> 
> "I think that everyone is out to get me. True False."
> 
> ...


Lol, reminded me of the "I sometimes hurt animals?" one.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I had to take a psych test during a portion of military training. There was one guy who's results came back profiled as a serial killer....we didn't see him again after that:wacko: . But, I was curious to know how they came up with that.


----------

